# Neuen Account einrichten mit Steam..Problem



## Xnar (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, mit dem ich auch nach einigen Recherche Versuchen einfach nicht weiterkommen. Deswegen versuche ich einfach mal hier einen Hinweis darauf zu bekommen, was ich (offensichtllich) wohl falsch mache. Normalerweise bin ich nur moderat dämlich aber in diesem Fall scheine ich doch nachhaltig auf dem Schlauch zu stehen...

ich beschreibe mal mein Problem:

1. Ich habe Eve Online über Steam gekauft
2. download klappte, das Spiel wird bei Steam unter den Spielen aufgeführt.
3. Teil des setups ist es, dass man direkt von steam zur Accountmanagementseite verlinkt wird, um den Code des gekauften Spieles
a) entweder einem neuen Account zuzuordnen oder
b) einem bereits bestehenden Account zuzuweisen.

Ich (nachdem ich ich eve noch nie gespielt habe) wähle natürlich 3a) und gebe die notwendigen Daten ein. Am Ende drücke ich "ok" und irgendwie lande ich wieder
bei 3.
Es kommt also keine Meldung (weder Fehler noch Bestätigung, dass es geklappt hat). 

Wenn ich mich im Spiel mit den gewählten Daten (ohne Schreibfehler) einloggen will, kommt die Meldung dass Name und Passwort nicht korrekt sind
Wenn ich mich auf der Accountverwaltuungsseite einloggen will, will er nach Eingabe des Benutzernamens und des Passwortes zur Sicherheitsabfrage den Namen eines meiner Charakter...richtig ich war noch nie im Spiel drin und habe demzufolge auch keinen Namen, den ich hier eingeben könnte.
Eine Petition habe ich vor einigen Tagen geschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten bis heute.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich ? das wäre wirklich toll.
vielen dank !


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2012)

Warum hast du das Spiel überhaupt über Steam gekauft? Wenn du es "regulär" spielst kostet das Spiel + Abo des ersten Monats nach den 21 Tagen Testzeit nur 9,99 €

Schreib lieber den Rechnungsupport von Steam an, lass den Kauf rückgängig machen und spiel es normal.


----------



## Xnar (4. Januar 2012)

bei Steam hat es an Weihnachten 6,99 € gekostet und es muss doch trotzdem funktionieren oder ?


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2012)

Hast du schon versucht nochmal einen komplett neuen Account zu erstellen?


----------



## Xnar (4. Januar 2012)

nein, und das war genau der Tipp den ich gebraucht habe.  so hat es funktioniert !
Ich DANKE Dir :-)


----------

